
Why Stablecoins Like Basis Won’t Be Stable - d8673821
https://medium.com/@glenjeh/why-stablecoins-like-basis-wont-be-stable-ca42e13a29d8
======
cimmanom
Don't you always have to start with the question of "stable relative to what"?
Relative to the price of gold? Relative to the price of Bitcoin? Of USD? Of a
loaf of bread? Of a unit of energy? Of a plot of land? (Where?) Of a "basket
of goods and services"? (What goods? What services? How much of each? In what
location?)

~~~
d8673821
Yes, relative to $1 USD.

